# Sausage Pinwheels



## Weeks (Jun 20, 2005)

EASY snack for your Christmas-in-July celebration!

Servings: Approx. 18-20 pieces
Prep Time: 20-25 min.
Cook Time: 11-15 min. per batch

*1*x can Pillsbury Croissant Dinner Roll dough
*1*x package pork sausage (hot or mild, your choice)
*1/2*x cup flour (to ease working with the dough)
Wax Paper



Roll out about 2 ft of the wax paper and lay it flat on the countertop. Dust it with the flour and get a nice even coat. 

Open the dough and roll it out flat on the wax paper. You'll want to flatten the dough in such a way that the pre-processed seams from the "croissants" are gone. It needs to be about 1/4cm thick. I use my hands, like the old cookie company employee I am, but my mom uses her rolling pin, also dusted with flour. 

Once the dough is flattened and floured so that it doesn't stick, open the package of sausage and spread it thinly (about 1/2cm thickness) across the dough. When that's done, roll the dough and sausage with it from one end to the other (this is where the flour comes in handy).

Wrap the roll in the wax paper and set it in the freezer for about 10-15 minutes or until it's nice and firm. 

Take out the roll and unwrap it. Preheat the oven to 350 degrees. Using a non-serrated knife (such as a chef's knife), slice 1cm thick "pinwheels" off of the roll. Place on a greased cooking sheet and bake for 11-15 minutes or until the dough has reached the desired doneness. The sausage should have a greasy but not overly so appearance.

Serve with eggnog.


----------



## crewsk (Jun 20, 2005)

Weeks, my cousin made these at Thanksgiving & they are wonderful!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 20, 2005)

Lots of cheese too!!


----------



## Weeks (Jun 20, 2005)

Yep, my mom adds cheese to them. I rather liked the ones I made last night without, though. 

 Amend and modify to your tastes!


----------



## TomW (Jun 20, 2005)

My variation includes cooking & crumbling the sausage;  Set aside to cool.  Then, spread cream cheese on the dough, and sprinkle the cooked, cooled sausage on that.

Never any leftovers!

Tom


----------



## crewsk (Jun 20, 2005)

Y'all are making me hungry & I happen to have everything here to make these!! They are good served with spicy mustard too. Hmmm.... this might become a light supper for tonight since I won't have much time to cook.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 20, 2005)

I'm hungry too, thank god I DON'T have the stuff


----------

